# News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel



## Administrator (26. Oktober 2010)

*News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,795993


----------



## ServiceDenied (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

Auman ... Leute die sowas brauchen sind einfach nur peinlich :/


----------



## KabraxisObliv (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

Eigentlich auch kein Wunder, unterstützt New Vegas doch genau die gleichen Model-Typen wie Fallout 3.
Gerade mal auf newvegasnexus.com geguckt.. und so einige bekannte F3-Mods schon wieder entdeckt vom Namen her.


----------



## Vordack (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

Also wenn die Performance von dem Spiel durch weglassen der Kleidung steigt würde ich es mir glatt runterladen


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

Dann wird also inoffiziell die Joystick-Steuerung eingeführt


----------



## Shuno (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

Also wenn DAS nicht eine News wert war... NOT.  

Dann weiß man ja auch, womit die Redakteure gerade ihre Zeit vertreiben.


----------



## LordSaddler (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*



Vordack schrieb:


> Also wenn die Performance von dem Spiel durch weglassen der Kleidung steigt würde ich es mir glatt runterladen


Das wäre nur bei Mafia II der Fall.   Cloth-PhysX.


----------



## uschbert (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

Ich werd mir den Nackt-Patch runterladen, und ich steh dazu!


----------



## Vordack (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*



uschbert schrieb:


> Ich werd mir den Nackt-Patch runterladen, und ich steh dazu!



Hier wirds klebrig   

Aber ich versteh Dich schon. Würd ich ja auch machen wenn ich niiht so viele gute Pornos hätte


----------



## kornhill (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*



ServiceDenied schrieb:


> Auman ... Leute die sowas brauchen sind einfach nur peinlich :/


.... wenn ich die Liste durchgehe von Dingen die mir peinlich sein sollten... hmm da stehen andere Sachen viel weiter oben als harmlose nude-patches ....
... ausserdem ist zwischen "brauchen" und "haben wollen" doch noch ein himmelweiter Unterschied...


----------



## Schulma3dch3n (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*



Shuno schrieb:


> Also wenn DAS nicht eine News wert war... NOT.
> 
> Dann weiß man ja auch, womit die Redakteure gerade ihre Zeit vertreiben.


Besonders wichtig davon 25! Screenshots online zu stellen, weil sich keiner was darunter vorstellen kann.


----------



## the_mike (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

Erinnert mich daran, als der Nude-Patch für Max Payne 2 rausgekommen ist - und die News PCGames.de eine "TOP-MELDUNG!" wert war.

Ein bisserl notgeil waren die Redakteure wohl immer...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

die texturen wurden mit viel liebe erstellt..  das seh ich sofort!


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

endlich, darauf hab ich die letzten tage gewartet, kann ich endlich mit zocken anfangen nachdem der wichtigste aller patches nun verfügbar is


----------



## chris110488 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*



uschbert schrieb:


> Ich werd mir den Nackt-Patch runterladen, und ich steh dazu!


  

Leider ist das Spiel noch nicht angekommen, aber ohne Nude Patch hätte ich es ja sowieso nicht gespielt! Jetzt mal ehrlich Leute: Man nimmt den Gegnern die Rüstung weg und sie sind trotzdem nicht nackt, wie unrealistisch ist das denn...? Das zerstört die ganze Atmosphäre!


----------



## alceleniel (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*



chris110488 schrieb:


> uschbert schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich werd mir den Nackt-Patch runterladen, und ich steh dazu!
> ...


Was? Du nimmst ihnen auch die Unterwäsche weg? *igitt*


----------



## cydrake (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

Wollt ihr wirklich Ghule nackt sehen? Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen blablabla.
Obwohl die Quest dazu ganz unterhaltsam ist. Protectron: "Fully Integrated Security Technetronic Officer active and reporting for duty." Player: "That is a mouthful. Let's shorten that to Fisto." LoL

Mit M+F Nudepatches und Animated Prostitution machen auch die "Escort girls" im Spiel entlich auch das was sie sollen, nicht nurn Dialog - gehört für mich zum  Rollenspiel mit Vegassetting dazu, genau so wie Blackjack und die Arenen.


----------



## starhorst (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

Das Spiel basiert doch auf der gleichen Engine wie Fallout 3? Dann vermute ich mal werden etliche Mods auch für New Vegas funktionieren, bzw. müssen nur ein wenig angepasst werden. 

So wie die Screens aussehen, sind das alles Bodymodifikationen die es schon für Fallout 3 gab.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

ich find nude patches sau unnötig.
aber is natürlich klar das pcgames daovn berichten muss xD


----------



## Flex12 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*



chris110488 schrieb:


> uschbert schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich werd mir den Nackt-Patch runterladen, und ich steh dazu!
> ...


Du läufst also im RL auch immer ohne Unterwäsche rum?


----------



## chris110488 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*



alceleniel schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > uschbert schrieb:
> ...


   Die gehört doch zur Rüstung dazu!



Flex12 schrieb:


> Du läufst also im RL auch immer ohne Unterwäsche rum?


Wenn mir jemand meine Powerrüstung klaut, dann ja.


----------



## nigra (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

Tüttn, gnaaar!


----------



## veilchen (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dann wird also inoffiziell die Joystick-Steuerung eingeführt


 Hahaha..einfach Klasse dieser Kommentar!!!



alceleniel schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > uschbert schrieb:
> ...


 Naja selbst die Reisfestste Endzeit Unterwäsche kriegt bei einer Magnumkugel Löcher^^


----------



## MrBigX (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

Das Beste daran sind immer noch die Kommentare hier


----------



## The_Final (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

Ich habe zwar generell kein Problem mit FKK, aber in einer radioaktiv verstrahlten Wüste voller Raider, Mutanten und wilder Tiere wäre das Tragen widerstandsfähiger Kleidung äußerst ratsam.


----------



## stawacz (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

an bestimmten orten hätt ich nix dagegen,da is es ja auch der atmo zuträglich wie zb in nem casino oder in irgend ner bar,,,aber alle nackt?


----------



## chris110488 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

Die Mod verändert übrigens nur die Körper-Texturen (entfernt sozusagen die Unterwäsche). Das sieht man natürlich nur, wenn ein Charakter keine Kleidung trägt. Es sind also nicht alle immer nackt (Außer, man hilft mit zusätzlicher Mod nach). Rüstungen und Kleidung gibt es auch mit der Mod noch. Zumindest bei Fallout 3 war das so.


----------



## The_Final (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*



chris110488 schrieb:


> Die Mod verändert übrigens nur die Körper-Texturen (entfernt sozusagen die Unterwäsche). Das sieht man natürlich nur, wenn ein Charakter keine Kleidung trägt. Es sind also nicht alle immer nackt (Außer, man hilft mit zusätzlicher Mod nach). Rüstungen und Kleidung gibt es auch mit der Mod noch. Zumindest bei Fallout 3 war das so.


Gut, das klingt einigermaßen vernünftig. Wer so blöd ist, ohne Rüstung rumzurennen, ist dann selbst schuld.


----------



## thurius (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

tja ohne dieses patch würden pcspieler wohl nie eine nackte frau sehen die sich mit ihn unterhält


----------



## MrBigX (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*



thurius schrieb:


> tja ohne dieses patch würden pcspieler wohl nie eine nackte frau sehen die sich mit ihn unterhält


Unterhalten kann man sich mit Frauen wenn sie angezogen sind ...


----------



## Krampfkeks (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*



MrBigX schrieb:


> thurius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > tja ohne dieses patch würden pcspieler wohl nie eine nackte frau sehen die sich mit ihn unterhält
> ...


   Ich hab mich eigtl noch nie mit ner nackten Frau wirklich unterhalten


----------



## nikiburstr8x (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> MrBigX schrieb:
> 
> 
> > thurius schrieb:
> ...


  
Richtig, Körper (und deren Aktion / Reaktion) sprechen halt Bände.


----------



## schrantzfreak (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel*

wers braucht


----------



## Draikore (15. September 2011)

thurius schrieb:


> tja ohne dieses patch würden pcspieler wohl nie eine nackte frau sehen die sich mit ihn unterhält


 

Du musst es wissen.
Oder bist du von RTL ? 

Beides könnte da natürlich auch zu treffen, aber naja.


----------

